# % of Women that Masturbate??



## jackv86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Is there an accurate number for the % of women that masturbate?

My wife won't (in front of me at least). She will grab my **** and rub her clit with it, is this considering masturbating?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Another thead, same question >>> 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/27223-percentage-masterbating-women.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

"99% of people masturbate- the other 1% are lying about it"


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> "99% of people masturbate- the other 1% are lying about it"


Ya think?? My wife has always said she doesn't because she didn't see the point when she could have the real thing (me) anytime she wanted. We've got a pretty good sex life (no drive issue on her part) and she's right she can have me anytime she wants.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it's a joke


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Damn - I was secretly hoping - turns me on a little I guess...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

QUOTE=Almostrecovered;385139]"99% of people masturbate- the other 1% are lying about it"[/QUOTE]

:iagree:

now how frequent is another story but I believe everybody has at least tried at some time in there life.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I know for a fact that not all women masterbate because my wife is one of the small percentage that dont..
She says the same thing as a poster above said, she says she doesnt need it if she can have the real thing with me..that, and she thinks its gross..
But Im determined on changing that..the idea of getting her a vibrating dildo lately has sparkled some interest..a recent trip to a sex shop may have somethin to do with that..damn sex shops are so expensive I swear I was walking into a furniture store..


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

LOOK at the store, get an idea of what you want.... buy online. 

If you are thinking vibrator for your wife, I'd suggest starting off with something small and not intimidating. She can work her way up to bigger and better stuff. Make it a gift, along with some flavored lube... if she acts embarassed, offer to do it FOR her. I bet she would use it on her own after that!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I've related this comment before, but my wife swears she doesn't and even got angry when I bought her one of those rabbit vibrators to use when I was out of town for an extended period of time.

Well, I wanted to see if she was lying so I reversed one of the batteries on one of my trips home.

When I came back a couple weeks later? Fresh batteries were in the toy. 

And she said she never touched it. Yeah right! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Basically, for whatever reason she wants to act like she doesn't masturbate but actually does at least several times a week (eventually admitted this).
I think that admission was like how much of an iceberg is floating above the surface--10%.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Not all men masterbate either. 

I do, often. I don't see the big deal about it.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Almostrecovered. Those figures are for men. For women I would reverse the numbers...  But maybe I'm just jaded?


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Put me in that 99% that do. Female, obviously by my user name. I thoroughly enjoy it by myself or with my husband. And sometimes I use him on me. It's like a play date for our naughty parts!  :smthumbup:


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I would say most women don't just my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

How do women get in the mood to masturbate alone? I can understand it more for men because we are more visual and need a release sometimes, but according to what I've read on this forum, women need a more emotional connection for sex. Do women who masturbate have a good relationship with their husband and it's just an extension. Do women with LD in their marriage masturbate? Do women just need a release sometimes too?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

southbound said:


> How do women get in the mood to masturbate alone? I can understand it more for men because we are more visual and need a release sometimes, but according to what I've read on this forum, women need a more emotional connection for sex. Do women who masturbate have a good relationship with their husband and it's just an extension. Do women with LD in their marriage masturbate? Do women just need a release sometimes too?


I have been masterbating since I was probably 12 yrs old, can't remember how I discovered how good that feels but that feeling would just come over me at least once a week, didn't really even have to view anything, just something rubbing up against me in bed was enough , a pillow down there, whatever. But of coarse feeling this was so dirty most of my youth, I was sure glad no one ever asked me if I did it - cause I would have blushed like a lobster, and it is probably the one & only thing I would have lied about! 

I don't think I was ever LD though , I couldn't have been cause I always "needed" it after so many days, or I would be chasing him down.


----------

